# Is it time to buy TiVo Stream 4k



## Abextra (Jul 6, 2013)

So I was a Beta tester for this device when it first came out but gave up and returned it. Now I was wondering how its going and is it time to buy it again.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

I own quite a few streaming devices, and after the latest software update that enabled auto HDR, I’d say the TiVo is the best streaming device available that’s not an Apple TV 4K or Nvidia Shield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

It's pretty good. It's also, like, $40. Try it and send it back if it's not for you. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

No.


----------

